# PowerMic ll



## greyes (Sep 24, 2011)

I have Windows 7 Home Premium installed on my PC. I’m having problem installing a PowerMic ll. The PC dos not recognize it. . Where could I find the drivers for it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see here for info Dictaphone Powermic II
and also here Nuance
it is a usb device but I do not see drivers for it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure to plug this device into the _Back_ USB port of the computer not the front or through a hub as these are low powered ports. Go to Start/Seach and type *devmgmt.msc*.In Device Manager, are there any devices with yellow marks? Under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us controllers, is there an *Unknown Device*. If so, right click it and Uninstall it, then right click any device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*. This should install the device. This device needs no driver for it.


----------

